# Camara rca a usb conectado al pc



## alexios (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola 
quiero montar un sistema de camara de vigilancia por el pc primero tengo camaras como esta http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=CCTV-153 y quiero conectar cada camara con un _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-55378534-tarjeta-captura-video-y-audio-a-usb-rca-s-video-_JM_ para que se escuche todo no quiero una tarjeta porque es puro video sin audio vi varios programas para el pc yo quiero que me mande un correo cuando detecte movimientos y que grabe todo no nada mas cuando detecte movimientos
pero no se cual es el mejor si me recomiendan uno se los agradeceré
Abelcam
H264WebCam
Capturix VideoSpy 
Webcam Monitor 
I-Catcher Console
active webcam
AVMonitor
WebCam Monitor


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 30, 2010)

Aprende magia y retoma tu proyecto. Necesitas un software en la pc para que haga lo que prentendes. Me parece mas simple cambiar de camara por una que ya viene con un soft..


----------



## gamaliel34 (Ene 26, 2012)

hola yo uso varios de estos como abel cam, web cam monitor y son muy buenos solo que tienes que configurarlos correctamente y claro esta obtener la version registrada para que se abran todas las opciones.


----------

